

An Opinion Piece On A Controversial Topic - andreipop
http://junkee.com/an-opinion-piece-on-a-controversial-topic/23161

======
greenyoda
Being a self-declared expert on Issue, I feel compelled to pedantically point
out the weakness of Author's argument. I'll also insert an obligatory
reference to how Favorite Tech Company will solve Issue sooner than everyone
thinks by disrupting the stodgy old business model that's being propped up by
Ethically-Dubious Lobby Group With Questionable Funding Practices. I'll
conclude with a complaint about how Web Design Technique used in article
renders it unreadable on Device.

------
batgaijin
Explicit self referential media is an interesting memetic spreading tactic.

I used to watch family guy confused as fuck as a kid. What the fuck is up with
all these references? If I wanted to be in on the jokes I had to consume more
of the same TV media.

Same goes for most pop/rap... in credit referential to others within the same
medium. But of course not all music relies on explicit memetic references.

So the question is, why the tactic? I don't know. All I know is that it made
me feel ignorant to not consume more mundane TV to feel superior in my ability
to get meaningless footnoYes.

------
bulatb
In my position as the Arbiter of Relevance, I presume to speak for all of you
when I complain that articles about this issue don't belong on Hacker News.

------
MartinCron
I recognize that seagull photo in that article, I'm therefore qualified to
immediately dismiss any and all points made in it.

------
CodeMage
Reminded me of Da Vinci's Notebook and their masterpiece "Title of the Song":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=734wnHnnNR4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=734wnHnnNR4)

------
quiksilver19
[http://news.rapgenius.com/Edward-sharp-paul-an-opinion-
piece...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Edward-sharp-paul-an-opinion-piece-on-a-
controversial-topic-lyrics#note-2464713)

